
The Stolen XRB has already been Redistributed or Sold - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.reddit.com/r/CryptoCurrency/comments/7wonkf/the_stolen_xrb_has_already_been_redistributedsold/du215tr/
======
superasn
I guess this is an exception to the "never attribute to malice that which is
adequately explained by stupidity" saying because stupidity of this level is a
sort of malice.

